# LPGA 5th Major



## FrogsHair

I just read the LPGA has just added a 5th Major to their tour with a revamp of the Evian Masters. I did not think they had enough quality players to give 4 majors justice, let alone add a 5th one. I like the LPGA, and will actually take the time to watch bit's, and pieces of it. When their tour came to Vegas I would go out and watch it in person. Except for lower scoring, my game is closer to theirs than the game the PGA men play.

An LPGA 5th Major? I might hazard a guess that this is more for revenue ($$$$$) than anything else. Perhaps more media coverage, or a few more fans viewing it. Giving the current players an extra chance to win a major that the past great players did not have is an argument in itself. Bottom line is that it's still going to be the same players, with the same skills playing in a golf tournament. I expect the PGA to eventually follow suit at the players', and sponsors' requests.  

Evian Masters becomes 5th major on LPGA Tour | al.com


----------



## Big Hobbit

Being a golf nut I watch a lot of golf but the Ladies golf rarely excites me. The only real interest being the Solheim Cup. A 5th Major? Why not, if it promotes their tour.

On the bigger question of what constitutes a Major and can more Majors be created? That's a tough one to answer. The TPC at Sawgrass has a far stronger field than the Masters, and is, arguably, played on a tougher course. Maybe it deserves Major status. Should the Master have Major status when it has such a restricted field of players, and has a large number of (strange) invites? Logically the Masters shouldn't be a Major because there so many better courses and stronger fields almost every week but history and tradition would never see it relegated to just another tournament. And lets face it, we all look forward to it as the real season opener. 

Then there is the argument, by some, that if there was to be another Major for the men it should be in Europe. Should there be 4 Majors in the USA and only 1 in Europe? The Ryder Cup record in the last 25 years suggests the balance of power in golf is... but maybe that's a discussion for another day/thread.


----------

